# On the Radio!!!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Tonight one of our local radio stations will be having me on the air to talk about my home haunt! I will be on 95.9 WATD at 8:00 PM EDT. I'm so excited/nervous! I've never been on the radio before.

You can listen online if you're interested.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot for you, Z! Just relax and speak from a heart full of love for the haunt and you'll be fine Or pretend you're shootin' the breeze with JT

I don't think we'll be able to pick that station up down here, though


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You can listen online through their web site!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, I see they have a "Listen Live" option - peachy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Good luck ZF!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

congrats! I'm sure it will be great. I'll see if I can access the web site.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That's great news Z!!!!!! You'll do fine!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We'll be listening.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I just caught this at 7:59 PM. I'm off to see if I can get the station.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thriller - nice opening


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm listening Zombie and you are doing great!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Listening to it now. Congratulations Dave and Aprille!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wonderful job ZF and Aprille!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

missed it...dang it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job, Zombie and Aprille! You even got a Haunt forum promo in too!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awsome job Dave and Aprille. You done us haunt folk types proud.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

You did a great job Dave, and I was delighted to hear Aprille was there with you to enjoy everything. You have a wonderful voice; did you know that? I thought you gave a lot of good information! I regret that when I was in Mass (at Halloween) the last time I wasn't able to bring my Godson and his sister over to see. I'm not familiar with the radio station or the woman who interviewed you; but she has a amazing sexy voice. I've never heard a flying crank ghost described like that before. lol  Anyway, congratulations, you were great and I'm so glad you gave a heads up so some of us lucky members could hear the interview!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When the radio folks were chatting away for the first several minutes before the interview, we were yelling "Come on, people, get on with it! We want to hear Zombie!"

You did a wonderful job, Dave. You sounded very relaxed and confident


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

don't suppose anyone has a recording ?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

NickG said:


> don't suppose anyone has a recording ?


I do.  I set my PC to record it before I left. I just need to check and make sure I won't be getting myself into trouble for posting it first.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

ah yes, check the copywrite laws first!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Just sneak it to us.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I have permission! I just need to find the time to get it posted now.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome!! Congrats!!


----------

